# Age Groups Who Uses this Forum??



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

27 year old, male from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not telling.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just turned 30 this past Saturday.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish I could say 30, but 65 and don't care who knows ... what happened to all those years?!!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Wish I could say 30, but 65 and don't care who knows ... what happened to all those years?!!


I hear that...it's funny what you care about when in yer 60's


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

*Who Uses this Forum??*

Looks like a lot of us are in the Geritol for lunch bunch.

Some folks say "if you can't remember the '60s, you were there." Of course, by now a lot weren't born yet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Who uses this Forum? I don't think it's about how old we are (but I remember the 50's).

People who use this Forum are hurting because of a diagnosis or loss, looking for a puppy, want to learn, want to share and pay forward, want to train, want to find a good food, want to rescue, want to find others who love Goldens...it's quite a community and I'm proud to belong to it.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

GoldensGirl said:


> Who uses this Forum? I don't think it's about how old we are (but I remember the 50's).
> 
> People who use this Forum are hurting because of a diagnosis or loss, looking for a puppy, want to learn, want to share and pay forward, want to train, want to find a good food, want to rescue, want to find others who love Goldens...it's quite a community and I'm proud to belong to it.


I agree, so your saying I titled it poorly 
as a super your welcome to change the title to something like. 
Age groups that use the Golden forum.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm not telling.


If you vote it shows...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> If you vote it shows...


Is it showing the members names for you? I'm not seeing it. 
Sometimes I see it. 

If that's the case everyone knows my age, yee gads......

Guess I should be happy that I'm going to hit a major milestone this year, I too am wondering where all the years went, especially the last 20.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The big 7-0 for me in June. I remember when "25 was a little on the old side. Thedn 30. that jumped to40, then 50 and "old age" just kept moving up. Now, 80 is old. Not to many years ago, 790 was classified as down right ancient Now it doesn't ee os old. I suppose that even tho my body feels old, my mind feels no oler than it did 50 years ago.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Well said ... that's what is so wonderful about this forum! It's all about our love for Goldens, no matter what "age" we are.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is it showing the members names for you? I'm not seeing it.
> Sometimes I see it.
> 
> If that's the case everyone knows my age, yee gads......
> .


It doesn't show names for me.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not all about our age it's all about the bass.. :doh: Darn it I wish I could get that dang song out of my head.:no:


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm probably the youngest on the whole forum!!!:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ssacres said:


> It's not all about our age it's all about the bass..


You made me glad I read this thread. First laugh of the day. Probably of the month!!! Thank you so much!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

NewfieMom said:


> You made me glad I read this thread. First laugh of the day. Probably of the month!!! Thank you so much!
> 
> Deb :wavey:


We all need a good laugh once in awhile!! Glad I could do that for you..:wavey:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is it showing the members names for you? I'm not seeing it.
> Sometimes I see it.
> 
> If that's the case everyone knows my age, yee gads......
> ...


Only if I click on View Poll Results.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Click on the number thats underlined and you'll see who the old farts are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> Only if I click on View Poll Results.


That's interesting...

Did you vote?

I'm only see the vote results and a message that I have already voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Test-ok said:


> Click on the number thats underlined and you'll see who the old farts are.


Thanks, learned something new today and at my age, that's a good thing.

And yes, I am one of those Old Farts you speak of but I see you're older than me.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> And yes, I am one those Old Farts you speak of but I see you're older than me.


Oh nanny nanny nanny goat. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Test-ok said:


> Oh nanny nanny nanny goat. lol



Ha ha, but you aren't by much so it's not that much of a difference.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I turn 61, on March 31 st.

Mike D


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

mddolson said:


> I turn 61, on March 31 st.
> 
> Mike D


Another old fart born in March. I turned 61 march 4th. So from one old fart to another Happy Birthday.. Just a little early..


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to be able to say I was at "that awkward age, too old for an allowance and too young for Social Security." Sigh, can't say that anymore. But I have no plans to retire as long as I can still serve.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Turned 63 a couple of months ago and lovin it..I get paid monthly (SS) I can stay home all day with my Auggie, make a bit of extra cash on the internet and ride my hog anytime I want, and then drink beer in the evening..It doesn't get any better. :artydude


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*One of the old ones....*

I'm one of the wiser ones!!

I am 65.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I'II be 61 in April. Truth be told, I don't look a day over 59! LOL!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 54 in May.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just turned 23


----------

